# Wierdness when looking at other people



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok so it feels like I have forgottten how to look at other people - I know it sounds bizarre but I can't look at people without there being a thousand thoughts and questions about them and the way that I perceive them. It's like I'm looking at human beings for the first time and am analyzing them trying to make sense of what I am seeing.

It's a horrible state of mind and it makes it hard to be around other people and to watch tv - I think it's just another dr symptom and I've had it for quite some time but can't help worrying that it is something else - I know this will only feed it and make it worse but thoughts of ending up in an asylum or having some kind of mental illnes like althzheimers or dementia keep coming.

Aside from that I have all the usual DP sympstons which seem to vary in intensity from day to day. Am signed off work and have been for a few months. Am trying to do normal stuff and get out and see people etc but can't seem to shake off this wierdness and it's doing my head in.









Can anyone relate?


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

It is one of the many symptons of DR, I also experienced it to a lesser degree. It's purely down to your mind over-analysing everything and focusing on how weird people look etc...


----------



## curlyradar (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah I can relate. I've had episodes of that even when I was a little kid. I'd be sitting in my living room with my family, nothing going on, and suddenly everyone would look really weird. As if I don't know them or something. When I was a kid I thought it was neat (not so much anymore) cause I figured that's what my family looked like to strangers. Like seeing them for the first time.


----------



## yebert (Aug 30, 2010)

I am sorry you are suffering through this. You mentioned that your state makes it difficult to watch TV. Please elaborate on that, as I have tremendous difficulties watching TV. To me, my whole experience watching movies or television is very distorted. When I watch TV, I feel very detached from the experience. I feel as if I am not able to understand whats going on the screen, while, in reality, at the same time, I am understanding whats going on. Its as if I'm not paying attention, but am paying attention to the TV at the same time. If you were to ask me, afterwards, what I have watched, I would be able to recount everything. However, during the experience of me watching TV, it really feels as if whatever i'm watching is just not getting through my head and feels like everything i'm watching is coming in delayed. Its kind of like I'm watching myself, watching myself, watch TV. 
What does watching TV feel like to you?


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

When my DP/DR got worse I did find it hard to watch TV. I think, like people have been saying, we over-analyse it and question it.

I feel a lot better watching TV now, soemtimes I feel like I zone out when I watch it, but now I kind of let my mind be 'taken' in by the program on it. It feels freaky to do that at first, as we hate losing our touch with reality, but once you let yourself get into it you find out it's alright.


----------



## there is hope .. i promise (Jan 13, 2011)

yes i can relate, im recovering really well im getting on with my life leaving dp/dr in the past where it belongs the all of a sudden, i start getting these odd thoughts about people and then qeustioning what are people .. the most stupid n biazzar thought but i couldnt let it go then it really started to bother me and i couldnt shut it off like i could with other silly thoughts. I prayed for and answer and reassurance that i wasnt going crazy. then i find this site and find your post instantly. this thought has lost its power over me and im back on track again.

Sir, do not let this silly thought try and bother u anymore, there are others thinking and feeling the same your not going crazy honestly. be strong and u will certainly get through this phaze and be much stronger over your dp/dr then u think.

God bless.


----------

